# Problems with shoes; looking for advice



## Neonblue (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello,  I got into kickboxing two and a half years ago.  After about a year I was kicking hard enough to bruise the top of my foot and even breaking the skin open.

So I started wearing shoes and they worked great.

However, it seems I'm going through a pair every 3 months.  I'd like to find a pair that will at least last a year...

I've tried these shoes:

Compression fit, but they stretched out quickly.  Felt great for the first 3-4 weeks...  Lasted 2 months.
TURF MARTIAL ARTS SHOES (WHITE)

I've had three pairs of these, they stretch out quickly and every one of them I've had the soles separate (and subsequently tear)
ADIDAS SM II SHOES

And the puma Redon (which looks like they're not sold anymore).  They fit great but after about 2 months the Velcro was beaten flat (gee I wonder why?) so it no longer held.

I have 13" feet so finding shoes in general is a little more difficult.  I'd really like to find a good fitting, durable shoe for my kickboxing.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't know about that but you should be kicking with the shin not the foot anyway


----------



## Neonblue (Apr 24, 2018)

I agree, but my foot wraps around and slaps the back of the bag...  I don't hit directly with the foot.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 24, 2018)

Is this just for hitting a bag?  If so, you can pretty much wear whatever you want.  I’ve worn running sneakers without any issues.

If you’re looking for something lighter and potentially less damaging to the bag, have you tried wrestling shoes?  ASICS makes some good ones.  I like the Mat Flex series, as they’re good and cheap.  They make some with a heavier sole, but I’ve never worn them.  Guys I wrestled with said they’re quite durable and supportive.  A good amount more expensive though.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 24, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I don't know about that but you should be kicking with the shin not the foot anyway


Depends on the kick and the target.  I’m pretty sure you’re talking about roundhouse kicks.  I’ll kick with my shin at the ribs and lower.  If I’m trying to roundhouse someone’s head, it’ll be with my instep.  Otherwise I won’t reach.  The higher I go, the closer to my instep.  Not by design, but out of necessity.


----------



## Neonblue (Apr 24, 2018)

The gym requires they are martial arts shoes and not preventing the ankles from moving.  So I think wrestling shoes would be out in that case?


----------



## drop bear (Apr 24, 2018)

Neonblue said:


> The gym requires they are martial arts shoes and not preventing the ankles from moving.  So I think wrestling shoes would be out in that case?



Low cut wrestling shoes. Or shin guards that cover the foot. 

Even those barefoot runners would work.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 24, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I don't know about that but you should be kicking with the shin not the foot anyway



Then tell the other guy to stop moving.


----------



## jobo (Apr 24, 2018)

Neonblue said:


> The gym requires they are martial arts shoes and not preventing the ankles from moving.  So I think wrestling shoes would be out in that case?


Wrestling is a martial art, so wrestling shoes Are martial arts shoes.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 24, 2018)

Neonblue said:


> I agree, but my foot wraps around and slaps the back of the bag...  I don't hit directly with the foot.


Point the foot when kicking.

Try a Savate (French Kickboxing) shoe


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 24, 2018)

Neonblue said:


> The gym requires they are martial arts shoes and not preventing the ankles from moving.  So I think wrestling shoes would be out in that case?


Wrestling shoes don’t really prevent the ankle from moving.  Maybe buy a pair from a local store and show him?  If he says no, return them.

I wear a pair of the ASICS Mat Flex every now and then at my dojo when my arches start acting up.  They don’t prevent me from doing anything.  I thought they would the first time I wore them there, after about 2 minutes of warmups, I pretty much forgot I had them on.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 24, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Low cut wrestling shoes. Or shin guards that cover the foot.
> 
> Even those barefoot runners would work.


I’ve never seen low cut wrestling shoes before.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 24, 2018)

Asics makes a low profile wrestling shoe. However, I have only seen them in pictures. ???


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 24, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Asics makes a low profile wrestling shoe. However, I have only seen them in pictures. ???
> View attachment 21412


ASICS doesn’t have any low wrestling shoes on their website.  Interesting pic.  Are you sure they’re wrestling shoes?  They look like they could be a thin soled running or leisure shoe.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 24, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> ASICS doesn’t have any low wrestling shoes on their website.  Interesting pic.  Are you sure they’re wrestling shoes?  They look like they could be a thin soled running or leisure shoe.


After doing some more research Asics discontinued their Low Top Wrestling Shoe and their Low Top Wrestling Training Shoe as well though both are still available in a few sizes on Amazon and on the Wrestling Mart.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Apr 26, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I don't know about that but you should be kicking with the shin not the foot anyway


Sounds like you might be leading with the toes.  If you don't already, learn to yhrow a roundhouse with your foot pointed like a balerina.  Saves the toes and tenses the muscles in the striking area of the lower shin.  Alows for more follow through, in my opinoin.  Also, be sure to ask your instructor and fellow students for advice.  I've seen it before, but I have never heard of that being a persistimg problem.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 26, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> Sounds like you might be leading with the toes.  If you don't already, learn to yhrow a roundhouse with your foot pointed like a balerina.  Saves the toes and tenses the muscles in the striking area of the lower shin.  Alows for more follow through, in my opinoin.  Also, be sure to ask your instructor and fellow students for advice.  I've seen it before, but I have never heard of that being a persistimg problem.


Wasn't me asking lol


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 26, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Then tell the other guy to stop moving.


Well I was assuming he meant kicking a back because if you're kicking hard enough to cut your foot while sparring then you're kicking to hard


----------



## Runs With Fire (Apr 26, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Wasn't me asking lol


Blaming it on my new phone. Along with the rampamt spelling errors.  New layout, tiny keyboard.


----------



## jobo (Apr 26, 2018)

Neonblue said:


> Hello,  I got into kickboxing two and a half years ago.  After about a year I was kicking hard enough to bruise the top of my foot and even breaking the skin open.
> 
> So I started wearing shoes and they worked great.
> 
> ...


I doubt very much that you've flattened the velcro, is very very springy, velcro has two common failure modes, one) that you used it so much that all the loops are broken takes quite a long time, or two) that you have fluff Dirt or otheR debris in caught on the hooks, can happen very quickly if you spend time in a fluffy enviroment, the velcro sucks lint to it like a magnet Does iron fillings, half an hour wTh a Nit comb will have it good as new

Failing that out a big elastic background them whilst you do your kicking or learn to kick properly


----------

